# Bottomless portafilter



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought one of these of eBay recently and my tamping is so bloody inconsistent. I've coffee spewing out at all angles at times.

I have to admit to the immense satisfaction when I get it right. It has however caused my cleaning to go hyper-OCD if I flush and the water isn't distributed evenly I'm at it like a man possessed with the pallo. Also when coffee is shooting all over I'm crazed and the coffee is merely fuel to a cleaning mission.

Anyway it's like relearning to tamp, only harder as the bad habits I picked up are hard to kick.

Any advice greatly received.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you tried nutating? That sorted my tamping deficiencies out.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Have you given any thought to a 'Click-Mat'. It would stabilise your tamping.

CoffeeHit have them


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I found recently that going back to stirring the grinds with a cocktail stick, levelling, nutating then regular tamp made the pour is a lot more consistent than it was without the cocktail stick stirring (with the rest of the aforementioned steps though). Also seems to pour a bit faster too (but still within the realms of the magical 25-30 second period).


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I do use a nutating technique, obviously inconsistently lol. As for stiring the grinds I don't think it necessary but I'll try as I could be wrong. I think the clock mat is definitely a goer. I need to sell before buying (wife's orders) so I will get a tamper and a knock chute up in the for sale I'm sure there's other stuff too.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

My two pence worth. As I grind into the P/F I distribute/spread the grounds with a chop stick (cocktail sticks no good with my hands/fingers).

With the tamper I spread my fingers on the piston and feel the edge of the P/F to ensure I am not tilting the tamper and a gentle press.(nothing like 30Lbs).

I have just started using anaked P/F and find this works well, nice centre pour.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I got a better grinder.

All these nutating/wdt/etc techniques are about mitigating the deficiencies of your grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> I got a better grinder.
> 
> All these nutating/wdt/etc techniques are about mitigating the deficiencies of your grinder.


He's got a pretty good grinder already ,.....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I have noticed that some beans are more prone to cause spurts (sprites/spritsers?) with the naked PF.

My original routine used to be:-

Grind into PF

Stir grind

Level grind NSEW

Tamp

This was replaced by nutating (to see if I can eliminate some of the stirring stages from my routine). This became:-

Grind into PF

Level grind with tamper (flat convex)

Nutate

Light tamp

Tamp

This seemed to work really well. However

I have to say that with the DSOL Circle bean I have found stirring seemed to help with consistency so I've added back in.

I've also found that tapping the side of the PF just after grinding but before tamping seemed to help things too. I'll be avoiding cracks on the pavement soon!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

It will likely be a distribution issue not tamping, a tamping issue would have the stream pouring from off-centre, not spraying all over the place.

Be good to see the shot-prep on video


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What basket are you using . For me I nutate it has cut down massively on the spurting and gushing . We have different machines , but I just found a tamp that I can repeat , along with at grind that works for extradition times and weights . Reading that back isn't terribly helpful

Watching others at the forum day I the took away what I learnt .

Before nutating I distribute with the side of my finger .

I grind fine ,finer than I used to , so I can nutate and and do a finger pressure press with a tampers and then polish .

The lesson for this is , I seem to be able to repeat it ,as I am not thinking is this 30 lbs etc, I'm just doing light press to get the tamp level and the polish .

For you , you may find a finger press or a tamp that is repeatable with the firing you a re using .

I doubt you need WDT with the mythos or to change your grinder .

Does that help at all ? I add I am not expert in this tho









Like Gary says a video might help


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> I got a better grinder.
> 
> All these nutating/wdt/etc techniques are about mitigating the deficiencies of your grinder.


Yep. Nutating is a form of redistribution and usually acts to slow a shot down.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I kind of went of on tamping there as you though you had a problem with it . But as Gary suggests it is more likely distribution,although if your tamping is even the it won't help ....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry Geordie, didn't realise you had a mythos. I think Gary's advice on videoing the prep is a good idea.

Great advice on the" finger pressure on the piston" tamping technique. It's one that I've found useful from the forum day.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tamping is simply muscle memory, dont obsess over it, learn it , forget it. One variable out the way.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Light tamp? Heavy tamp?

Doesn't matter as long as you are consistent, and it works in conjunction with your grind


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'd agree with Gary - distribution rather than tamp.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

tamping hard and going comparitively coarse is <arguably> better due to less potential clumps & easier distribution (finer = more likely to clump). With the caveat that lever users may find a lighter tamp in conjuntion with a finer grind, and, smaller dose is the order of the day.</arguably>


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> tamping hard and going comparitively coarse is <arguably> better due to less potential clumps & easier distribution (finer = more likely to clump). With the caveat that lever users may find a lighter tamp in conjuntion with a finer grind, and, smaller dose is the order of the day.</arguably>


Yep levers tamp light grind fine. I think I was just trying to explain ( in my cack handed way ) that I have managed to find a repeatable process that seems to work for me.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone, it sounds like a distribution problem I will go back to nsew perhaps see if that helps, change one thing at a time. Currently I use thumb and forefinger twist both my hand and the portafilter, this gives me fantastic results from the spouts. I grind coarse and tamp hard. My technique

Dose

Groom

Soft tamp

Twist

Hard tamp

Wipe collars

Lock in and go.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Just a thought. could the double tamp be causing the puck to fracture slightly and cause the spurting?

I'm no expert on this but just thought I'd throw it in.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Just watched a video back of myself from a few weeks back. It was cringe worthy. I'll correct what I saw there and report back.

Using VST baskets in answer to boots..

Don't go tempting me to change grinder I've spent more than enough already









As for the mythos I get a lovely mound centred nicely with nice fluffy grounds, so if anyone is thinking of getting one you won't be disappointed.

Hopefully it's an easy fix now I know what's broken.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Just a thought. could the double tamp be causing the puck to fracture slightly and cause the spurting?
> 
> I'm no expert on this but just thought I'd throw it in.


Possibly, it's just a habit I've picked up at home no idea why.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

geordie-barista said:


> Thanks everyone, it sounds like a distribution problem I will go back to nsew perhaps see if that helps, change one thing at a time. Currently I use thumb and forefinger twist both my hand and the portafilter, this gives me fantastic results from the spouts. I grind coarse and tamp hard. My technique
> 
> Dose
> 
> ...


Does your grinder produce a mound that really need grooming ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Have you got a convex tamper?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Does your grinder produce a mound that really need grooming ?


Again habit, maybe I should just tamp and see what happens?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Have you got a convex tamper?


C-flat reg barber.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Most recent video. http:// https://db.tt/nIKW9bD5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Show us from loading the portafilter, that mythos produces a soft fluffy mound centre of portafilter, you should just be tamping straight down on it with the reg dude, less faffing especially with the mythos, it is one if the magical things about it. I think you are doing to much. As gary said before we can def help you out dude just show it from getting the beans in the basket...


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Well its pissing out way too fast.

God, man, that was ugly


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> Well its pissing out way too fast.
> 
> God, man, that was ugly


Dude say it like it is man don't hold back


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

And another. http:// https://db.tt/0hjgaA2B a lot better but not great.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Dude say it like it is man don't hold back


If it was pretty I wouldn't need help.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Show us from loading the portafilter, that mythos produces a soft fluffy mound centre of portafilter, you should just be tamping straight down on it with the reg dude, less faffing especially with the mythos, it is one if the magical things about it. I think you are doing to much. As gary said before we can def help you out dude just show it from getting the beans in the basket...


Thanks bud guessing not used to the grinder either. Tomorrow morning coffee should be great


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh dear thought I'd deleted the first video, not what I thought it was. That's not the worst one though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

We need to see the whole shot prep


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm an idiot simple as that. I'd not weighed for a couple of days.

*grabs dunce hat and sits in the corner*


----------

